# qld 26/12. sunshine coast



## reedy (Oct 31, 2010)

was pretty hard getting out of bed after a few to many drinks on xmas day but managed to be on the water at 4.30. headed out around point cartrite hoping to snag some spotty mackeral. was plenty of baitfish around and heaps of birds but no sign of any action on the surface. had a troll up to the shark nets in front of the kawana surf club with not a single touch. the wind was starting to get up a bit with still no sign of any action anywhere the thought of my bed was sounding pretty good so started the trek back home. when i least suspected it my reel started to scream. was only using my lighter setup with 14lb braid so had to chase this fish on my hobie towards the horizon as this thing was just not stopping. as the first run stopped the fish went deep and i quickly ruled out mackeral. thinking some sort of tuna the most likely. after 40 minutes of hard fighting i thought this battle must be getting close to finished. boy was i wrong. the arms were burning the wind was a solid 20knots and this thing was still heading for the horizon. an hour into the fight i was strating to think it must be a shark or still hoping for an almighty tuna i continued to fight this brute of a fish. another 20 minutes later was really starting to think about cutting the line as i just wasnt making any progress on this thing and the weather was really starting to turn bad but couldnt bring myself to do it as i had to no what i had hooked onto. an hour and a half into my fight i got my first sign of colour under the yak and holy [email protected]#k i saw a flash of silver. thinking some sort of tuna but to my surprise the biggest gt i have ever seen came closer to the surface. was no chance of bringing this thing into my kayak without killing it so done my best to take some photos of it beside my yak before releasing it back into the depths. reckon it was about 110cm-120cm and at least 25kg+ as this thing had shoulders on it like a front rower for queensland. had a rough paddle back in but was all worth it in the end.


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

Jeebus!

great fish mate, and nice read


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Cracking fish mate well done


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

That is awesome man, and on 14lb line too, epic. Fish of a lifetime! Well done


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Farrrrkkk yeah!!! Well worth the paddle


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh yeah that's a big fish,well done.
Hope you cracked a beer when you got home.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Holy crap. Nice fish!


----------



## kpac (Sep 27, 2011)

Bigdyl said:


> That is awesome man, and on 14lb line too, epic. Fish of a lifetime! Well done


For a fish like that it's worth saying twice! ;-) 
What a beauty! well done.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Holy crap. Nice fish!


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Bloody brilliant, terrific work :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Joel


----------



## moojuice (Jun 14, 2012)

holy crap, so jealous


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Fantastic fish, and how good to have that encounter now stored in your memory banks.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Fun times for sure congrats.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Epic fight and it would have been a buzz to see it swim away after it too.
Great effort.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Just awesome.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Fantastic fish and effort mate. It would have been so good to watch that one swim away after the fight you had both been through.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ripper Reedy!

Those Trevally really go long and hard. I will never forget a similar encounter with a monster one, but on much heavier gear. They are right up there with tuna in the power to weight category.

Sweet memories.

trev


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

epic fight and nice fish


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Thats a horse. Well done on light line too. I was out there the day before, tons of bait, nothing chasing it.


----------



## crawls (Jul 16, 2010)

i never comment on these reports but always read them. I just had to log in and congrat for this one though. pics and report. WELL BLOODY DONE MATE, and nice to see you care for the fish.


----------



## wardeyak (Apr 30, 2008)

Very impressive looking fish.
what a catch
Hell ya


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

great fish memories that will stay with u for a long time


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Congrats on a horse of a GT and even better for releasing it as they more of a sport fish than for the plate in my opinion ,epic battle on light gear for sure.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

sweet trev on the light gear mate


----------

